# Heat for chicks



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have 3 chicks they are a little over 4 weeks. They currently are living in a small potable shelter (see photo) I have had a heat lamp for the at night. Can I discontinue the heat lamp? I'm in northern Colorado nights are around 45-50 degrees. Thanks!


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry forgot pics


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Try it and see. Go out that night and take a look at them...if they are just cuddled and sleeping, it should be fine. If they are piled in a corner trying to get into the corner to get more warm by being interior to the other chicks, they are too cold. 

If they are piling, apply the heat lamp but keep raising it higher each night until they are weaned off it.


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks bee!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep, what Bee said. If they are cold they will pile trying to get more warmth. I'm going to guess as 4 weeks old and no momma in the pen that you will see them being cold and needing the heat lamp still.


----------

